# Bailey in Oil



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2014/02/oil-painting-of-baileys-pheasant-hunt.html


I was very pleased when my long time friend had his mother (who is an oil painter) do the below picture after our hunt last December. He surprised me with it this morning.

Big smile.
RBD


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

BEAUTIFUL!!! Brings a tear!!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

That's impressive - what a great picture!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

;D, that's great Rod, I'd love a canvas of Ruby.


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

what a beautiful picture! 

I'm obviously having a dumb morning. When I saw the title of this thread I imagined seeing a pic of bailey covered in cooking oil or massage oil or something ?!? ;D


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Beautiful picture, You need to have a pheasant mount to hang close to it, along with Baily's accomplishments.

PS Never hang mounts to low on the wall. 
June is sometimes a little to fascinated by ours.


----------



## Joe c. (Jun 30, 2013)

Wow that's amazing!! thanks for sharing.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Hbomb said:


> what a beautiful picture!
> 
> I'm obviously having a dumb morning. When I saw the title of this thread I imagined seeing a pic of bailey covered in cooking oil or massage oil or something ?!? ;D


haha! I actually imagined the same thing at first and I was an art major in college! I should know better. 

Speaking of which, might be a good venture to pursue dog portraiture. We vizsla owners seem to love throwing our money away if it's even remotely connected to our dogs.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

amazing!


----------

